# Nov 21- Seaduck Hunt



## Oldducker (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Beautiful picture! That's one many great reason we hunt right?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice!!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

So is that Devils Lake?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

striped1 said:


> So is that Devils Lake?


 :rollin:


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

What part of Devils Lake has sea ducks on it? 

_________________________________


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Those Eider decoys look sweet with the sun in the back ground. Man I miss the Eiders.!! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

To small for DL


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very Cool....

Hey PC, I'm in Anchorage right now but all I see is ICE!!! No ducks from what I can tell. 8)


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice picture, thanks for sharing!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have see many mallard by south on river of Garrison Dam and got limit green head and soo many canada got limit too gaint honker congrautation me ( pattting on my back) :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Very Cool....
> 
> Hey PC, I'm in Anchorage right now but all I see is ICE!!! No ducks from what I can tell. 8)


You should be able to find some ducks flying around down town A-Town. I use to see them around the Diamond Mall. They are city birds. Also up by Wasilla there was always a few flocks around. But for big numbers you would have to hit the Aleutian Chain. I think when I win my millions I will summer on the Chain and winter in NODAK.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

A little over a month for us, then we are on the Atlantic shootin Eiders!! Cant wait...


----------

